# can i use fairy liquid to remove wax?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

as above really.

i plan on cleaning off all the old wax etc. before claying and then reapplying .

is fairy up to the job?

thanks

joec.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Claying should remove the old wax, and any polishing will get what the clay doesnt:thumb:


----------



## nick_182 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've heard of some people using fairy liquid to strip off old waxes etc, and I imagine a once in a blue moon wash with fairy won't do any great harm However, wouldn't claying and a paint cleaner have the desired effect of stripping off waxes, sealants etc anyway??


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes it's up to the job, most people wash their pads in Fairy to remove largish quantities of wax etc.

Whether it's a good idea is another thing.
Personally, I wouldn't.
The clay is going to remove all traces of wax and even if it doesn't then any polish applied before the re-wax will get it !

Dave


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it just me or is there a trend developing here!


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks folks,
what kind of a trend do you mean?

joec.


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

Think a few of us have read this on here some where. I for one read this on hear and thought it seemed like a good idea. Maybe the mods could sticky this for a while?


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

db_abz said:


> Yes it's up to the job, most people wash their pads in Fairy to remove largish quantities of wax etc.
> 
> Whether it's a good idea is another thing.
> Personally, I wouldn't.
> ...


what do you use to wash your pads ?

joec


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I use Fairy to wash my pads, precisely because it will remove all the polish/wax from the pad.
I won't use it on my car though because I've heard, rightly or wrongly, that it can also dry out the rubber seals/trim.
I don't really want to take the chance when in reality a microscopic layer of wax is quite easy to remove during the claying/polishing stages anyway.

Dave


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

joec said:


> thanks folks,
> what kind of a trend do you mean?
> 
> joec.


Sorry Joe, I meant a trend of people replying to the thread saying not to use Fairy!

Dave


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

MattBennett said:


> Think a few of us have read this on here some where. I for one read this on hear and thought it seemed like a good idea. Maybe the mods could sticky this for a while?


ahh all makes sense now. (just abit on the slow side today)


----------



## johny (Apr 8, 2006)

Fairy Liquid is full of nasty chemicals. It will eat away at your cars bodywork from the inside, it sits in all the little nooks and crannies where it can't be rinsed away. Do not use.


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

Most washing up liquids contain salt as a thickening ingredient, so I'd be more concerned about the risk of swirl marks/paint damage than just stripping away the protection


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've used Fairy for this purpose in the past (not on my own car!). The car in question was a unloved 106 XSi which was covered in a oily stuff. The fairy did remove it but the paint took alot of cleaning,polishing and waxing to get nice again. at least 5 times to get in up to scratch. I only used a tiny bit too.

Wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry I've just noticed this thread, but basically Fairy Washing up Liquid (and most other washing up liquids) is heavy with alkylsulfonic salts that include Sodium dodecylbenzene sulfonate which is a pretty nasty chemical all by itself.

In laymans terms you are applying a salt solution to your paintwork which may be effective for removing wax but may prove devastating to your paintwork in the longterm if the clearcoat is porous/has defects.

Avoid at all costs chaps.


----------

